# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Blog https://blog.developpez.com/xxx indisponible ?

## mikedavem

Hello tout le monde,

Simplement pour savoir si c'tait normal de plus pouvoir se connecter sur l'espace admin avec les blogs => https://blog.developpez.com/xxx

J'ai le message d'erreur suivant lorsque j'essaie de me connecter:




> Connexion aux blogs temporairement indisponible.


Merci d'avance pour vos retours

----------


## dourouc05

::salut:: 

Ces blogs ne sont plus du tout maintenus, je suppose que c'est pass en lecture seule : pour continuer  utiliser des blogs sur Dvp, regarde ceux intgrs au forum (https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...ogs-club-bref/).

----------


## mikedavem

Ok merci dourouc05.

Je peux comprendre que ceux-ci ne soient plus maintenus. J'ai juste t surpris de ne plus pouvoir me connecter  mon espace d'admin depuis la semaine dernire. 
Possible d'avoir loup quelques communications ceci dit ... 

A+

 ::):

----------

